# Is this something that would be appealing to you?



## debodun (Sep 10, 2020)

A signed parrot tapestry. It's 27" long and 10" wide.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2020)

Maybe if I had a tiki bar. 

Deb, you need to open up your market and start selling online.

Diana Rio mid-century wall hangings run in the $25-$30 dollar range online but I'm afraid that they would have a very limited appeal in our corner of the world.


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2020)

I tried looking for info on her, but didn't find any.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2020)

I would think it would look nice on a porch. Maybe people in the southern regions of the US would like it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2020)

I only found these two similar items signed Diana Rio.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2020)

I agree with Aunt Bea Deb!
There ARE people looking for stuff that you have. They just aren’t within your neighbourhood. You could easily sell through Etsy, eBay and Amazon just to mention a few places. You’d most likely get more money selling through Etsy and get the prices you’re asking. Shipping and insurance is extra and everyone shipping there expects to pay for insurance. It costs something like .20 cents to list an item for 4 months time. The software is super easy to use. Etsy takes care of all the money transactions. Customers can pay via credit card, pay pal or cheque. Those are details you get to decide on. I think you could do really well selling stuff. All you need to do is decide to trust online banking. There’s protection against getting ripped off that credit card businesses and banks take seriously.

Once you realize how easy online banking is you will be able to sell anywhere to anyone and pinpoint your targetted potential customers.


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2020)

Except how to I pay to list?


----------



## Wren (Sep 10, 2020)

I think they are lovely, very unusual, just my type of thing


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Except how to I pay to list?


You apply for a card. It doesn’t cost anything to apply. There’s a 1 800 number on the back in case you need some help and the service is good. You can cancel your card if it’s not for you. If the card is ever lost or stolen they will cancel it without it affecting your credit rating. If you pay your card on time your credit rating goes up.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2020)

Here’s some info on it 
https://www.adamenfroy.com/how-to-sell-on-etsy

Check out this page Deb and see the prices these vintage collectables are going for which don’t include shipping or insurance. 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=vintage collectables


----------



## gennie (Sep 10, 2020)

In the right setting, it would be very attractive.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2020)

Interesting.  That was my first time on Etsy.  On page 1 there were some Avon houses set on a large lace doily.  I just put one in my give-away box this afternoon.


----------

